# Fort Pickens



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone know if Fort Pickens will be closed this weekend due to the so called hurricane?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

They just said on channel 3 news that it would been closed.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

damn well that sucks was hoping to do some fishing in the morning, thanks bud!


----------

